# Magical Disappearing Act



## drippin' rock (Dec 17, 2013)

Might be late to the party, but anybody notice anything different here?  I'll tread lightly incase we aren't supposed to talk about it.....


----------



## centerpin fan (Dec 17, 2013)

A mercy killing, perhaps?


----------



## drippin' rock (Dec 17, 2013)

Perhaps.  I've been looking around, and it appears to be a total wipeout.  Maybe my suspicions were true.


----------



## bullethead (Dec 17, 2013)

Do tell......


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Dec 17, 2013)

I doubt the magic, more likely it was a Moderator-Assisted Disappearing Act. 

I think you're right.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Dec 17, 2013)

Hmmm...


----------



## hummdaddy (Dec 17, 2013)

Dano! You ok?


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 17, 2013)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I doubt the magic, more likely it was a Moderator-Assisted Disappearing Act..



They don't wipe history.  He doesn't appear to be banned.  Probably just deleted all of his own posts.

If you look back through some old threads, there's still plenty of posts by banned members that didn't get wiped.

I enjoyed his posts.  Hope he comes back.  His zeal was refreshing.


----------



## hummdaddy (Dec 17, 2013)

probably an app for that!!!


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 17, 2013)

JB0704 said:


> They don't wipe history.  He doesn't appear to be banned.  Probably just deleted all of his own posts.
> 
> If you look back through some old threads, there's still plenty of posts by banned members that didn't get wiped.
> 
> I enjoyed his posts.  Hope he comes back.  His zeal was refreshing.


Yup if you ignore his presentation he was actually attempting to do what he is commanded to. 
Was he trolling? I don't know or much care. Other than a statement or 2 made out of ignorance, nothing he said was offensive or degrading to anybody else. Usually that's what a troll does. I'll take what he did over blatant lies and/or hypocrisy any day.


----------



## hummdaddy (Dec 17, 2013)

WaltL1 said:


> Yup if you ignore his presentation he was actually attempting to do what he is commanded to.
> Was he trolling? I don't know or much care. Other than a statement or 2 made out of ignorance, nothing he said was offensive or degrading to anybody else. Usually that's what a troll does. I'll take what he did over blatant lies and/or hypocrisy any day.



who tells blatant lies ?


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 17, 2013)

hummdaddy said:


> who tells blatant lies ?


That's for you to determine. You may find its no one.


----------



## hummdaddy (Dec 17, 2013)

you know if it wasn't for the last sentence i could let this go,but you think i'm  a liar by that statement.....


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 17, 2013)

WaltL1 said:


> Yup if you ignore his presentation he was actually attempting to do what he is commanded to.



Yes.  It's kind-a like the new hunter going to the sporting goods store, buying all kinds of gear, spending a small fortune in an effort to be a "good hunter."



WaltL1 said:


> Was he trolling? I don't know or much care. Other than a statement or 2 made out of ignorance, nothing he said was offensive or degrading to anybody else. Usually that's what a troll does. I'll take what he did over blatant lies and/or hypocrisy any day.



He struck me as a dude who just came through a revival of sorts, and determined to help others see what he has seen.
Whether you agree with him or not, there's something sincere in that.

Then there's the occasional statement which didn't quite fit with the above narrative which gave me......pause.

Who knows.


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 17, 2013)

hummdaddy said:


> you know if it wasn't for the last sentence i could let this go,but you think i'm  a liar by that statement.....





> That's for you to determine. You may find its no one.


This means nothing more than its not a subject you should take my word for. Its something you should determine for yourself. Maybe I worded it wrong or maybe you took it wrong. Either way I certainly wasn't implying that you are lying about anything.


----------



## hummdaddy (Dec 17, 2013)

WaltL1 said:


> This means nothing more than its not a subject you should take my word for. Its something you should determine for yourself. Maybe I worded it wrong or maybe you took it wrong. Either way I certainly wasn't implying that you are lying about anything.



sorry,i spend to much time in the political forum getting bashed


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 17, 2013)

hummdaddy said:


> sorry,i spend to much time in the political forum getting bashed


You probably wont believe this but I almost mentioned that 
I read the PF all the time but nothing good would come from me participating in that forum


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh I definitely admired his energy and tenacity. 

The only things I would have wished for were A) to stay on the topic, or at least related to the topic, and B) Proofreading. 

Going on about soldiers of God in a thread about the government budget is hardly topical, ya know? 

I teased a good bit, but the truth is that I would have loved to been able to understand the message, and the phrasing, of what he was trying to say.


----------



## drippin' rock (Dec 18, 2013)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Oh I definitely admired his energy and tenacity.
> 
> The only things I would have wished for were A) to stay on the topic, or at least related to the topic, and B) Proofreading.
> 
> ...



I have NEVER met anyone that had that hard of a time getting their point across, or was that consistently intelligible.  Just sayin'...


----------



## centerpin fan (Dec 18, 2013)

I thought the guy just had some medical issues, and his posts were a direct result of either:

1) those issues or 

2) whatever meds he was taking for those issues.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 18, 2013)

centerpin fan said:


> I thought the guy just had some medical issues, and his posts were a direct result of either:
> 
> 1) those issues or
> 
> 2) whatever meds he was taking for those issues.



I'm stickin' with my "fresh outta revival" vote. 

But, it did produce one of the most memorable lines ever on this forum from Bullethead "are you doing a skit?"


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 18, 2013)

drippin' rock said:


> I have NEVER met anyone that had that hard of a time getting their point across, or was that consistently intelligible.  Just sayin'...


Its also quite possible the problem was on our end. If you took each thing he said as an individual statement not necessarily connected to the previous statement it made a lot more sense. Most of it. He did stay on subject though in other words he didn't go from God to baseball to the stock market back to God.


----------



## gemcgrew (Dec 18, 2013)

I believe he has an intellect that is far superior to the norm. I miss him and understood him completely.


----------



## centerpin fan (Dec 18, 2013)

gemcgrew said:


> I believe he has an intellect that is far superior to the norm.


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Dec 18, 2013)

suppression is a gift


----------



## drippin' rock (Dec 18, 2013)

WaltL1 said:


> Its also quite possible the problem was on our end. If you took each thing he said as an individual statement not necessarily connected to the previous statement it made a lot more sense. Most of it. He did stay on subject though in other words he didn't go from God to baseball to the stock market back to God.



No it's not.


----------



## drippin' rock (Dec 18, 2013)

JB0704 said:


> They don't wipe history.  He doesn't appear to be banned.  Probably just deleted all of his own posts.
> 
> If you look back through some old threads, there's still plenty of posts by banned members that didn't get wiped.
> 
> I enjoyed his posts.  Hope he comes back.  His zeal was refreshing.



How do you delete an entire thread?  And if you are able to delete a thread you started, does that wipe everyone else out within said thread?


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 18, 2013)

drippin' rock said:


> How do you delete an entire thread?  And if you are able to delete a thread you started, does that wipe everyone else out within said thread?



Just go to thread tools, edit, then delete.  I have deleted a few over the years for various reasons.....mostly when folks take it directions I don't want to go.  

And yea, it wipes everything said in that thread.


----------



## WaltL1 (Dec 18, 2013)

drippin' rock said:


> No it's not.


Well ok then


----------



## 1222DANO (Dec 30, 2013)

hummdaddy said:


> Dano! You ok?




i think so just got here, where am i? i get scared for some reason. Mods on here are like Wyatt Earp i can go to church and hear more cussing than on here. it kind of sidetracks me and i wonder if what i said got off somehow so i deleted a bunch of it before it got construed .


----------

